# Filipino Martial Arts Digest!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2006)

I just received my latest issue of Filipino Martial Arts Digest and
I must say that it is a good one. If you have not signed up to
get your free issues then I would suggest that you head over to:
www.fmadigest.com and get on their mailing list.

Brian R. VanCise
www.insinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 4, 2006)

May I also put in a nice word about the Digest?  I love how it lends to the traditional side of the FMAs while keeping the door open for the innovation we see today.  I cant recommend it enough.


Gruhn


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2007)

The new digest is out.  If you are interested in reading about FMA's then maybe you should sign up and have a look.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 1, 2007)

I had thought it closwed down a while back.  You said its out now  so can you tell me where I might find it


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 1, 2007)

This is a good issue. It's larger than some of the others and covers several masters and organizations. 
Congratulations to my friend Roger Agbulos for being featured in this issue. If you ever have the opportunity to train with Roger you shouldn't miss it. He is an excellent teacher and his techniques flow well and really work.

Sal


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 1, 2007)

They always do a great job.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I had thought it closwed down a while back.



It's still there, still good, and still free! The effort that goes into it is much appreciated. Look for it here:
http://www.fmadigest.com/


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 4, 2007)

Cebu West said:


> This is a good issue. It's larger than some of the others and covers several masters and organizations.
> Congratulations to my friend Roger Agbulos for being featured in this issue. If you ever have the opportunity to train with Roger you shouldn't miss it. He is an excellent teacher and his techniques flow well and really work.
> 
> Sal


 
Roger's also a very nice guy.  No b.s. and he bends over backwards to be apolitical.  

Re. the FMA Digest it's extraordinary that the publisher puts it out for free and that he's able to compile a wide variety of information.  Kudos.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2007)

lhommedieu said:


> Roger's also a very nice guy.  No b.s. and he bends over backwards to be apolitical.



I had a great time meeting him in Buffalo. I hope to get to see him again!


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 14, 2007)

Punong Guro Steven Dowd's FMA Digest gives a lot of good information and FMA History.

...well done FMA Digest!!!


----------



## Morgan (Apr 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I just received my latest issue of Filipino Martial Arts Digest and
> I must say that it is a good one. If you have not signed up to
> get your free issues then I would suggest that you head over to:
> www.fmadigest.com and get on their mailing list.
> ...


 
Hello Mr. VanCise,

Thanks for the tip regarding the FMA Digest.  I've read several issues and found that the Digest is a very informative e-publication.  There have been several article published over several issues that I've found helpful in my research for more general information about Master's, GMs and Senior Teachers in the art.

Morgan


----------



## LocknBlock (May 16, 2007)

*I read FMA digest, like it a lot. I really appreciate how the publisher PG Steven Dowd presents the whole Filipino culture not just martial arts. He has special issues about the flag, folk dances, healing arts etc... It truly serves the FMA as well as the Martial Arts community . I look forward to the new issues just to see whats new. The magazine also stays as neutral as possible with all the styles or systems that are presented. My thanks to PG Dowd for a fine quality on-line publication. Salamat Po:tigermask *


----------



## lightning (May 17, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The new digest is out.  If you are interested in reading about FMA's then maybe you should sign up and have a look.


 
thank you very much sir for this very nice post,this is something all FMA practioners should have.


----------



## Salagubang (May 24, 2007)

NARAPHIL article is out.......another excellent work from FMA Digest


----------

